# Harness Recomendations?



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to get a harness among other things before Brutus' obedience classes start, any recommendations? There seems to be a lot of variations in style and price. Hes almost 6 months so he still has some growing to do, are they kinda a one size fits all or what? 

Anything else you would suggest I pick up for the class? He has a basic collar, a prong collar, a six foot lead, a one foot tab, and a few tugs and balls. 

I saw Hallmark K9 mentioned in another thread, so I will most likely be shopping there. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

who recommended a prong collar for a 6 month old dog? I think it's a bit young to be using one.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It depends what you are going to be using the harness for. There are different styles/types appropriate for different uses such as Schutzhund, tracking, walking, pulling/carting, preventing pulling, etc... Some types (like many leather harnesses) don't have a lot of room for adjustment so in that case you would be better off waiting until he is full grown or close to it.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

HMV said:


> who recommended a prong collar for a 6 month old dog? I think it's a bit young to be using one.


No one did. He started to get anxious and excited when we would approach any other dogs on walks or at the park, especially small dogs. He would begin to pull and using his old choke collar seemed to be choking him. He didn't respond well at all to any corrections with a choke collar so I decided on a prong collar. It works well, practically effortless with corrections. 

Is he too young for it? I'm not extreme in the least with corrections, he doesn't appear to be hurt as a result of using it. All in all, it works well. Am I doing something wrong? Feel free to criticize me as Ive been around dogs my whole life, but this is my first experience training and socializing a dog to do just about anything and go anywhere with me. 

*Chicagocanine*: I'd like a harness to help diminish his desire to pull on walks, park trips, hiking, beach trips. Maybe someday I could get into tracking or agility but for now the only things I'd be doing were those that I mentioned.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing you. I have only ever seen them used on adult dogs, if you know how to use it properly and it gets the desired result fine. Far better for you to take the dog for a walk than vice versa.


----------



## sadie006 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lucy is 4 mo. old and our trainer recommended An Easy Walk Harness.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 15 months old and used to drag me up and down the street. I bought him a Canine Concepts Non Pull Mesh Harness and now he walks like an angel. I bought it at Petco for $19.99


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister is 15 months old and used to drag me up and down the street. I bought him a Canine Concepts Non Pull Mesh Harness and now he walks like an angel. I bought it at Petco for $19.99



Thanks, I think I may just do that.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

eyezik said:


> Thanks, I think I may just do that.


Good luck, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly pulls and pulls and pulls when walking. I've tried walking in the opposite direction, stopping and making like a tree, a half check chain, a full check chain, using treats when heeling and so far no great success. So tonight at Obedience my trainer put an Infinity halter on her and by God did it work! I had never heard of them and she said you cannot buy them in the shops here (Aus) so ordered from overseas. I know it's just a tool until I can work out how to get her to walk nicely on a flat collar but in the meantime I am so looking forward to our walks


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

eyezik said:


> I'd like a harness to help diminish his desire to pull on walks, park trips, hiking, beach trips.


Then you probably do NOT want a harness. At least not the regular type like the Hallmark K9 one you mentioned or as you might use in tracking. A traditional style harness is designed to make it MORE easy and comfortable for a dog to pull. It certainly isn't going to reduce pulling. 

You might want to look into a front clip harness like the Easy Walk or Sensations as these are designed to reduce pulling. Though they are only a tool to help in that regard. The only way to reliably eliminate pulling on lead is through training.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Then you probably do NOT want a harness. At least not the regular type like the Hallmark K9 one you mentioned or as you might use in tracking. A traditional style harness is designed to make it MORE easy and comfortable for a dog to pull. It certainly isn't going to reduce pulling.
> 
> You might want to look into a front clip harness like the Easy Walk or Sensations as these are designed to reduce pulling. Though they are only a tool to help in that regard. The only way to reliably eliminate pulling on lead is through training.


 
I agree with this. Ace has a pulling problem. We bought him a harness and it just gave him more power. Seems like he was able to really dig in because he had the power behind his chest. We got the Halti a while back. And its amazing. Works great on him. No pulling at all. He is still trying to get use to the thing being around his head but he is coming along.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes most harnesses are made to facilitate pulling, not prevent it. 
If he is pulling towards other dogs I'd suggest the Halti or Gentle Leader personally, but if you choose that be sure to introduce it carefully so he will get used to it-- some dogs will freak out if you just put it on and go. Another option is a front attach harness as others mentioned which are made to prevent pulling. None of these will train the dog of course, but since you're going into obedience classes you will be teaching him not to pull then.


----------

